# Backyard Breeding- Cruelty??



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

This past weekend I saw the dark side of backyard breeding. Before, I had considered backyard breeders sort of amateurs who love their dogs and were breeding for the love of it without going through all of the hoops to make a reputable kennel. I still think this type of breeder exists, but now at least I can understand why so many people hate "backyard breeders."

The lady had three adult dogs, and the female that was not currently raising a litter was pregnant. The mother of the litter was skittish and afraid of strangers. The carpeting in the living room was covered in pee and poop and the linoleum in the kitchen was all torn up and chewed. The two other adults were outside in a 5ft plywood "pen," and the male was barking his head off. He didn't stop until I started to walk away. I wasn't allowed to touch any of the adults (the lady was probably (justifiably) afraid that they would bite me). I didn't particularly care to touch them, but I kinda felt like dogs you are selling as pets should have parents who are ok with strangers. The lady also told us about a male she had before that she had to give to a shelter because he was becoming too aggressive for her to handle.

It just made me so mad! None of her adults had temperaments that would be good for a pet. They weren't trained or socialized; the puppies were living in filth that might very well give them diseases, and she had surrendered a previous dog to the shelter! I'm pretty confident she was only breeding them for the money, and she was probably over-breeding her females. Of course I can't prove that, but I'm just wondering if there is anything I can do about it? Is it animal cruelty legally speaking? She said they were AKC registered, does that make a difference?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

No it does not make a difference --it just proves she sent papers to the AKC stating that they are German Shepherds.

Now that you have seen backyard breeders, it is time to find a really good one and support them. Without them, the good examples of the breed would die off and we would no longer have our beloved well bred German Shepherds.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd be more concerned about the neglect aspect than the breeding. Dogs confined to small pens, dog waste everywhere....that is not OK regardless of how anyone feels about dog breeding. Sounds more like this person has some sort of problem, like people who hoard animals and truly "love" them but cannot see how they are confined to living in filth...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would report them to someone. Those puppies and adults need to be in a home that can take care of them.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I would report them to someone. Those puppies and adults need to be in a home that can take care of them.


Who can I report them too? I'm not sure what the law is concerned about when it comes to cruelty. I know there are things that are not good for dogs that are still legal.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here is your county dog control: Dorchester County : Animal Control I am betting since she's taken a male to the shelter, they may know of her. It is also a public health issue. The feces...

What's nice is when I make a report for something I am unsure of - is that dog supposed to be tied to a dog house on a short chain in the rain and the area is underwater? I can call the Sheriff or Dog Control or whatever, and they determine it, but I have done my part. If other people call, that can help too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If they are registered with the AKC, then call the AKC, have her name and address and talk with someone and give them your specific concerns, do not embellish. 

The AKC inspects a set number of kennels each year. Yes, if the people have more litters they are likely to get inspected. I would bet that if people have people complaining about them, they would be more likely to be inspected as well. 

Puppies poop. I put 7 of them outside today, for just that infraction -- they will be six weeks old tomorrow, and they managed to let themselves back in almost before I had their area cleaned and re-papered. 

The things I think the AKC will be very concerned with:
urine and fecies all over the carpet, 
dogs kept in pens that are too small and unkempt. 

Things that people looking for a good pet should stay away from:
the dogs that she would not let anyone touch. 
the bitch who was terribly skiddish.
puppies and dogs kept in filthy conditions. 
dumping a dog at a shelter due to aggressiveness.

Thimgs that are not a problem:
Having a litter on the ground, and a pregnant bitch. 
Having dogs in kennels.

I am not sure what you mean by over-breeding the females. Are you talking about breeding too closely (inbreeding), or breeding too frequently? Bitches can only have two litters in a year's time, and a healthy bitch can certainly manage two litters in a year. If the bitch did not recover well from her last whelping experience, then she should not be bred again, but that should fall under breeding a bitch who is not healthy. I am not saying this is not happening. 

Think of it this way, a bitch is pregnant for 9 weeks, and then is raising her pups for 8 weeks (or less) and then it takes at least 8 weeks more before she goes into heat again -- rarely less time, often more. A human female is pregnant for 9 months, and then will nurse the baby for at least eight months, maybe much more. If you add another 8 months before she gets pregnant again that is over 2 years before getting pregnant again. Most people do not think babies 2 years apart is all that hard on humans. Some humans have them even closer together. I am just saying, that unless there is malnutrition or disease present (both possible), I really don't think she can breed the dogs too frequently. In any case, there is no rule in the kennel club, nor currently in law that says you cannot breed a bitch as often as want to. So that would not be an issue with either AC or the AKC.

Serious neglect and abuse are both cruelty. Both organizations would be concerned with allegations of either.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I hear ya, I live near Lancaster County in PA (some on here will know what I'm getting at) and I've seen literal puppy factories. Makes me appreciate a good breeder that much more.


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Selzer- Awesome information! Thank you! I have never had any desire to breed so I wasn't sure about the frequency, and I thought part of what made something a puppy mill was how often they bred. I'm happy to learn that this is not the case =)


----------



## TAResley (Apr 18, 2013)

That is horrible! I had something similar happen in England. I was appalled to find the conditions over 40 dogs were living in. I reported the man and warned the surrounding area of what he called "his business".... Disgusting.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Bequavious said:


> Selzer- Awesome information! Thank you! I have never had any desire to breed so I wasn't sure about the frequency, and I thought part of what made something a puppy mill was how often they bred. I'm happy to learn that this is not the case =)


Puppy mills breed dogs irregardless of their condition. 

A bitch provided with excellent food and care can certainly be bred back to back. But most of the puppy mills out there are not providing excellent food or care. And the toll on a bitch after a single litter in terrible conditions, will be high. And the chances that she will be in shape to whelp and raise another litter in a few months is not good.


----------

